# MBGFC 2014 Outboard Classic?????



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I saw on the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club facebook page their list of 2014 tournaments and there was no mention of the outboard classic has anyone heard why they took it off the docet this year? After last year I was looking forward to fishing it again this summer.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

They still have the one day outboard shootouts during the Memorial Day and Labor Day tournaments. Also the Billfish Limited in July is a small boat and outboard tournament.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i don't think the outboard classis is a MBGFC event. I think it is put on by OB Marina.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff has it right!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

It is way early. Still a lot of decisions to be made by MBGFC


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I see it on OB Marina's website now. It still has dates for 2010. I hope MBGFC is still hosting it. I have to give Cliff a run for his money this year.

I know it's a long way off, but this cold weather has me thinking of warmer days. Hell, I was buying fishing gear while I was in the tree stand last week. 

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> i don't think the outboard classis is a MBGFC event. I think it is put on by OB Marina.


Cliff is the invincible gonna be there???? Or do I have to drag the CH?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Cliff is the invincible gonna be there???? Or do I have to drag the CH?


I'm gonna wipe the floor with both your asses on my new whip. Text me for pics Harris


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I'm gonna wipe the floor with both your asses on my new whip. Text me for pics Harris


Nothing like some quality competition. :notworthy:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Cliff is the invincible gonna be there???? Or do I have to drag the CH?


I bet Cliff doesn't fish 3 times this year. #babydaddy #whipped


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I'm gonna wipe the floor with both your asses on my new whip. Text me for pics Harris


 
Why dont you post pics of your new whip on here? Lets see it


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

RollTider said:


> Why dont you post pics of your new whip on here? Lets see it


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

RollTider said:


> Why dont you post pics of your new whip on here? Lets see it


All I can say is its impressive. I will let him reveal his glory. I can tell you this though, I will be in the tower a few times offshore this year out of orange beach.:thumbsup:


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

whoah whoah whoah... first of all, harris, the Hyer Standards will be there defending the title. no questions about that. 

for you mr woods. you better have bill dance, George povoromo and a few others to help you with a shot at taking this from us.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> whoah whoah whoah... first of all, harris, the Hyer Standards will be there defending the title. no questions about that.
> 
> I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

June 27-28. Get ready!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> June 27-28. Get ready!


Yea son! And don't forget these.


----------

